# Need help in building pc



## vipimg (Feb 7, 2012)

As usual its a gaming pc been searching for almost 2 months now cant get it to complete  

Need z68 motherboard for i5 2500k  price range for board is rs 13000 this pc is most for gaming,movies & downloding will be on most of the time s will be clocking in future.

My pc spec:-

i5 2500k
6 gb ram or 8 gb ram
500gb hdd
Navida geforce gtx 560ti 448c 1gb graphic card
NZXT Gamma cabinet
Cool master silent pro 600w

now needed is motherboard welcome to make changes to the above spec

Also need to know the price of the above spec


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

Fill this up: *PC Build Questionnaire Template*

Answer to your motherboard question: 
Asus P8Z68-V PRO @13.5K


----------



## vipimg (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry about before.....

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ansx11 games like Batman AC,Assassin's Creed: Revelations,Battlefield 3.Call Of Duty MW 3 etc With out any problems most on high settings 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Below Rs 45000 or Rs 50000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes in future or is it really worth it? 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:win 7 x64

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500gb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:no 

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: with in 2 weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:s with assembler a good friend of mine 

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Kerala,thrissur online yes

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ansont need monitor,keyboard ,mouse,Writer etc only desk top is needed have an 5.1 creative speakers i do have a 32 inch sony bravia tv which supports vga & hdmi


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 7, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |13000
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL (x2)|3200
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire 6870 1GB DDR5| 
*11000*
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB | 
*4000*
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520w|
*3750*
*Case*
|Corsair Carbide 400R|4600
|
*Total*
|48300
Hope it helps


----------



## vipimg (Feb 7, 2012)

These r My pc spec:-

i5 2500k
6 gb ram or 8 gb ram
500gb hdd
Navida geforce gtx 560ti 448c 1gb graphic card
NZXT Gamma cabinet
Cool master silent pro 600w 

Nothing wrong about ur spec need to know the price of these 

also looking for a mother board with 3.0 usb & 5.1 output

Should around my price range


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

^ NZXT Gamma = no front USB3.0 port.
CM Silent Pro 600W @ 9.2K (*very very bad choice*, waste of money)
Want modular PSU, buy Corsair HX650 @6.8K

Otherwise go with HNP's suggestion.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok now i am getting some were

Changed PSU So which cabinet supports front usb 3.0 

i5 2500k
6 gb ram or 8 gb ram
500gb hdd
Navida geforce gtx 560ti 448c 1gb graphic card
Corsair HX650

Now cabinet and z68 mother board with 3.0 usb

Were can i buy these online also the closest price of the spec


----------



## vipimg (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok PSU updated 

now needed cabinet with front usb 3.0 & z68 mother board with usb 3.0

Can u tell me were can i buy the above spec on line


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 7, 2012)

Try sites like
flipkart
primeabgb
smcinternational etc


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, go with the suggestion given by harryneopotter. That is one of the best configuration <50K range.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont think it has 3.0 usb

 ok i am not going to clock so i need i5 2000k with p67 board later i might buy a z68 board so let me a good p67 board now


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

vipimg said:


> I dont think it has 3.0 usb


Carbide Series? 400R Mid-Tower Case - Carbide Series - Cases
See *technical specification*.
Search before posting what do *you think*. 



vipimg said:


> ok i am not going to clock so i need i5 2000k with p67 board later i might buy a z68 board so let me a good p67 board now



Whatever. Until this post you are telling that you need Z68 board, now P67 board. As you will use graphics card, unless you are going for ssd caching both chipset based board will work just as same for you.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 7, 2012)

Ok cabinet updated

Actually i was talking about the gigabyte motherboard does it have usb 3.0 & 5.1 audio just doubts

if it have i am going 4 it....if not tell me other z68 MB  dont need bluetooth need usb 3.0,hdmi,5.1 etc

I still need z68 board around 10k or 11k

sorry about changes because its been 5 months since my dell laptop got busted due to highpower voltage i have send it to dell 4 repairs still no news thats y i desided to go for a desktop been searching from fourms to fourms 4 almost 2 months now no answer u guys atleast r trying ur best to help me other then the other top fourm's which were they wont even open my thread........watever happens if i get banned u guys r the best never forget that.....

Now all i have as a pc is my samsung galaxy s2 (I am doing all of this on the phone slow net on it) which i will be selling after i get the complete spec

Anyway waiting for answers.....


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

^ Oh! Now you are talking. 

How about these?

ASUS P8Z68-V @ 13.2K
or
Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3 @13.4K

Both will overshoot your 50K budget btw.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 8, 2012)

I found these 2 boards r they any good

ASUS P8Z68-V LE or ASUS P8Z68-M PRO they r around 11k

If not i will go for pro

(Its true i am on a budget just saving money for good webcam,blueray writer,scanner & Printer....... i will buy them later on)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2012)

keep in mind one thing that asus after sales service is bad compared to gigabyte.if you get unlucky & need service within the warranty period then it may not be a good experience for you.


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 8, 2012)

if you are not going to overclock, go for i5 2500 (Non K version) for 12300/- from 

Intel i5 2500 Processor 3.3 GHZ

And then the above mentioned boards will fit into your budget.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok if i am not going to clock(Does Go over my price way more)


Intel i5 2500 Processor 3.3 GHZ-Rs. 12,500.00

Good MB with 3.0 usb under 10k

High power psu is not needed so does stock be fine or any other 

Navida geforce gtx 560ti 448c 1gb graphic card is it available in here?

or Sapphire 6870 1GB DDR5

Question is can i play latest games with out problems


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 8, 2012)

560TI version is a little bit difficult to find in the market these days. 
I didnt understand what did u mean by "Stock PSU", but a Seasonic 520W is the bare minimum that i will suggest. 

Sapphire 6870 1 GB DDR5 can play the latest games for sure. But quality settings will depend on your monitor resolution. But even at FULL HD resolution, 6870 will be able to run the latest games at HIGH settings. 

P.S : Core i5 2500 is 12300/- (not 12500/- as u stated in ur post )


----------



## vipimg (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok now i am happy with the price range 

so i decided to go with 

Intel i5 2500 Processor 3.3 GHZ

Seasonic S12II 520w 

Sapphire 6870 1GB DDR5

8 gb ram

500 gb hdd

Corsair Carbide 400R with front 3.0 usb or i Might go with NZXT Gamma cabinet no need front 3.0 usb depends

Now for the mother board need under 10k with usb 3.0 & 5.1 input 

(Then my mission will be over & saves money)


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

Just my 2 cents: is it worth going for a Z68 board or even a P67 board if OP isnt going to buy a "K" series processor? If he wants to go for it, then i cant stop him, of course! But i'm just saying...

Edit: My bad. I forgot that Z68 offers a direct upgrade path to Ivy Bridge. Sorry guys


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 8, 2012)

@vipimg : Please, dont go for nzxt gamma, even if you dont need front USB. You are gettting a mid-high end system, please dont cramp it in a entry level ATX cabinet like Gamma. Even if you dont need USB 3.0 Front ports, Corsair 400R is an excellent cabinet for its price. 

And if you can do with out Front USB 3.0 ports, i will suggest this config :




*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500 |12300
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67BL|5700
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL (x2)|3200
*Graphic Card*
|Any Brand 6950 2GB DDR5| 
*16400*
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB | 
*4000*
*PSU*
|Seasonic S12II 520w|
*3750*
*Case*
|Corsair Carbide 400R|4600
|
*Total*
|49950
Much better gaming performance, full value for money ! The Intel board suggested above is a VFM stable board, will all the required features (even has 2 USB 3.0 ports at the back, with 7.1 sound, SATA 3 Ports etc)


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

@harryneopotter
No point pairing a K series Intel processor with an H67 board. Go with a non-K series processor if you want to suggest an H67 board.

Besides that, the choice of cabinet is gorgeous 
And love the GPU as well.

@vipimg
If you decide to go with the HD 6950 2GB edition, go with the MSI TWIN FROZR II or III edition of it. Very good cooler and factory overclocked as well


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 8, 2012)

Souro_Ray said:


> @harryneopotter
> No point pairing a K series Intel processor with an H67 board. Go with a non-K series processor if you want to suggest an H67 board.
> 
> Besides that, the choice of cabinet is gorgeous
> And love the GPU as well.



thanks for the correction, i meant 2500 only  ... edited my post !

@vipimg : If you cant find 6950, you can have  Zotac 560TI 1GB for 14.5k as well.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok almost done  




Intel Core i5 2500 -Rs. 12116(Flipkart)
                         -Rs. 13205(The IT Depot) (Rs. 300 Difference for 2500k)

Intel DH67BL Motherboard -Rs. 5564(Flipkart)
                                   -Rs. 6070(The IT Depot)

G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL (x2)-Rs. 3200


Seagate Barracuda 500GB  (ST500DM002)-Rs. 4664(Flipcart)
                                                        -Rs. 4800(The IT Depot)

Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520)-Rs. 3666(Flipcart)
                                                        -Rs. 3790(The IT Depot)

Corsair Carbide 400R-Rs. 4590(The IT Depot)

Power Color Radeon HD6950 2GB GDDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (AX6950-2GBD5-M2DH)

Rs. 16361(Flipcart)
Rs. 16650(The IT Depot)

Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6950 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card

Rs. 16500(Flipcart)

Zotac 560TI 1GB Rs. 14196(Flipcart)

Sapphire 6870 1GB DDR5

Rs. 12466(Flipcart)

Graphic Card problem 1gb or 2gb 

Which would be better for future dont let me choose this is only the final piece of the puzzle........


----------



## Skud (Feb 8, 2012)

2gb without any doubt.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

In simple layman's terms, the higher the screen resolution you want to game at, the more video RAM you will need. With 2GB of Video RAM, you can safely game at 1920x1080, AKA, Full HD, with most graphical details set to max. Cheers mate!

@harryneopotter
Chill bro, mistakes happen to all of us


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6950 2gb is out of stock at flipkart,itwares(HIS 1gb version available),smcinternational(someone contacted about availability though site may show available),itdepot(no good brand like msi,sapphire are available only asus,xfx & powercolor)


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

@OP: can't you find any better deal in nearest local tech shops? 
Flipkart is becoming overpriced nowadays.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2012)

Better get *Sapphire/MSI/Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 6950 2 GB GDDR5* or *MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX560Ti 2GB DDR5.*
2GB is must for resolution more than 1080P.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 8, 2012)

S i am going to the local tech shops first just needed to get a base idea of the price .....

Sapphire/MSI/Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 6950 2 GB GDDR5 

                           or

 MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX560Ti 2GB DDR5

Wats the difference y different company's for 1 same card


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2012)

Graphic Cards : Spring Refresh: The Mighty MSI (AMD) Radeon 7970 and Other GPU's at SMC...


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

@vipimg
The GPU as we know it, is a tiny chip that is strapped to the PCB, or in simple terms, the "circuit board". It is this PCB which we plug into the motherboard. The relation between the CPU and the motherboard is similar to the relation between the GPU and the PCB.

The GPU is made by the 2 main players in the graphics market: AMD (formerly ATI) and nVidia. They manufacture the GPUs and give them to third party manufacturers, who in turn, design their own custom mainboard for the GPU, add their own custom cooler and sometimes overclock the GPU before packaging and selling.

Now these companies vary in terms of performance, build quality and after sales service. In Calcutta, ASUS has a bad reputation because of poor after sales service. You can go for any of the companies you can find, as long as you make sure of the quality of after sales service you will receive.

One small point you should remember: PALIT, EVGA and ZOTAC make nVidia cards, while HIS, XFX, PowerColor and Sapphire make AMD Radeon cards. MSI and ASUS make cards for both nVidia and AMD.

Cheers


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice explaination bro.
Just one correction now XFX only manufacture  ATI graphics card.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Ghonada. Edited the last post


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> Just one correction now XFX only manufacture  ATI graphics card.



OT: I don't understand this part. What do you actually mean by manufacture? Custom pcb?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah, custom pcb


----------



## Tarun (Feb 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^ NZXT Gamma = no front USB3.0 port.
> CM Silent Pro 600W @ 9.2K (*very very bad choice*, waste of money)
> Want modular PSU, buy Corsair HX650 @6.8K
> 
> Otherwise go with HNP's suggestion.



y is a cooler master slient series PSU bad buddy they are the only good psu made by CM and i agree with you that a HX650 is cheaper and reliable too


----------



## Tenida (Feb 8, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> OT: I don't understand this part. What do you actually mean by manufacture? Custom pcb?




Here manufacture means making Custom PCB and heat-sink by Third party brand.



d6bmg said:


> Originally Posted by d6bmg View Post
> ^ NZXT Gamma = no front USB3.0 port.
> *CM Silent Pro 600W @ 9.2K (very very bad choice, waste of money)*
> Want modular PSU, buy Corsair HX650 @6.8K
> ...


*Can you throw a light on  why the Coolermaster Silent Pro 600W is bad choice??? *
And Second the price is not *9.2K*, its 5.8K at smcinternational.
Cooler Master Silent Pro M600


----------



## Tarun (Feb 9, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> Here manufacture means making Custom PCB and heat-sink by Third party brand.



i guess that mean a non-reference design ???? correct me if i m wrong i get confused between reference and non-reference design


----------



## Tenida (Feb 9, 2012)

Custom pcb means non-reference design.Example of non-reference design is Msi gtx560ti tfII


----------



## Tarun (Feb 9, 2012)

find a 
Core i5 25ook 13k
Asus Maximus IV Genez/Gen3 @13k(its a ROG series motherboard and u get a Xi-Fi onboard and that really cool)
G.skill 2x4GB RipJawX 1600Mhz  @ 3.1k
Seasonic S12II 520w 3.7k
Sapphire or MSI or Asus 6850 9.5k
NZXT Source 210 Elite 2.6k(with usb3 on the front panel) best case for its price 
HDD 500 GB 4.2k
total i guess 49k


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 9, 2012)

@ vipimg : when r u going to order it ? flipkart prices seems a bit over priced. try to contact these guys with your configuration, and get a price quote. May be they dont have all the stuff listed on their website, but they will provide all of it for a better price hopefully. 

website : - Intel Server Builder - The one stop shop for Enterprise and SOHO solutions
Email : info@intelserverbuilder.com


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 9, 2012)

The 6850 is a very good card, but not the best if OP wants to play at HD resolution with eye candy set to very high, i.e. 1920x1080

ROG motherboards are sexy for sure! But i think they might be overkill for the OP


----------



## vipimg (Feb 9, 2012)

Sold my phone yesterday so didn't know wat's going on the thread  on my friends pc now & man lots of update........

 THX Souro_Ray for the detail on Graphic card still which is the best company (I am going for the 2Gb ver)

NZXT Source 210 Elite 2.6k(with usb3 on the front panel) Is this new & any good if it is it would save me some money......

harryneopotter my helper from the start s i have given my configuration to some stores over here  did get reply yet .....Also i will check out the site which u have given.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 9, 2012)

If you want to go for the 2GB version, no better version to go for than the MSI Twin Frozr III edition of the HD6950. Factory overclocked, fitted with a very good cooler and you can overclock it further if you wish. For the HD 6950, the second choice would be Sapphire. So, first choice is MSI Twin Frozr. If you cant find it, then Sapphire.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

Ghonada said:


> *Can you throw a light on  why the Coolermaster Silent Pro 600W is bad choice??? *
> And Second the price is not *9.2K*, its 5.8K at smcinternational.



I highlighted it as a very bad choice considering the price tag of 9.2K as correct information. As it is 5.8K at SMC, then it is as good as HX650 and recommended.


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 9, 2012)

Corsair's PSUs have a reputation of being pretty darn good. Even their sub standard PSU, the CX430 V1, is a solid performer. But this is just IMO. Call me a Corsair fanboy, if you want  i personally like that company a lot


----------



## Tarun (Feb 9, 2012)

vipimg said:


> NZXT Source 210 Elite 2.6k(with usb3 on the front panel) Is this new & any good if it is it would save me some money......



ya its new here NZXT SOURCE 210 ELITE


----------



## vipimg (Feb 9, 2012)

Finely its done & around my price range 

Intel Core i5 2500

Intel DH67BL Motherboard

G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL (x2)

Seagate Barracuda 500GB (ST500DM002)

Seasonic 520W Power Supply (S12II-520)

NZXT SOURCE 210 ELITE(THX to Tarun)

All together it comes around Rs.30,000.00 With out graphic's card

MSI Twin Frozr III edition HD 6950 2gb were to buy it is it available now?

Or next to it


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2012)

Change i5-2500 with i5-2400.

As a non-K series processor, 2400 is good vfm purchase than 2500.

But if 200MHz speed bump is essential for you, then go with 2500.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 9, 2012)

vipimg said:


> Finely its done & around my price range
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500
> 
> ...



Perfect Configuration .Just one advice, change the listed psu to something more powerful.My suggestion will be Seasonic S12 II 620 Watt, it will add some more headroom for future upgrade.We don't upgrade Cabinet and Psu much that's why.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 9, 2012)

Change the Ram to Corsair Value series 1333 MHz 4GB DDR3 X 2 @ 1.1KX2= 2.2K. The reason is that H67 chip-set does not support Ram speed more than 1333 MHz and any thing over that will be automatically under-clocked to 1333 MHz. So the G-skill 1600 MHz ram will behave just like a 1333 MHz CL9 Ram.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 10, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Change the Ram to Corsair Value series 1333 MHz 4GB DDR3 X 2 @ 1.1KX2= 2.2K. The reason is that H67 chip-set does not support Ram speed more than 1333 MHz and any thing over that will be automatically under-clocked to 1333 MHz. So the G-skill 1600 MHz ram will behave just like a 1333 MHz CL9 Ram.




This i like i need info like this its really helpful.............THX Cilus 

So final answer to my puzzle which top 2gb graphic's card(which ever is available Or i can go for 1gb ) & were 2 buy them..........


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

vipimg said:


> So final answer to my puzzle which top 2gb graphic's card(which ever is available Or i can go for 1gb ) & were 2 buy them..........



Quality of graphic card isn't determined by the amount of VRAM they have. 
To gain some quick knowledge, see *this link*.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Quality of graphic card isn't determined by the amount of VRAM they have.
> To gain some quick knowledge, see *this link*.



Quality is depends upon money you spend on the product.



vipimg said:


> This i like i need info like this its really helpful.............THX Cilus
> 
> So final answer to my puzzle which top 2gb graphic's card(which ever is available Or i can go for 1gb ) & were 2 buy them..........



Better buy the 2Gb version of Amd 6950.Prefer brand will be MSI,sapphire,powercolor.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 10, 2012)

THX for the link d6bmg 

Going through it right now........





Ghonada said:


> Quality is depends upon money you spend on the product.



GOOD 1

But is it worth spending for 2gb ?( Just asking )


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

No, VRAM will come to your rescue only when you are running multi-monitor setup specially with 3D. Otherwise, for all of the latest games, 1GB VRAM is enough. 
And another thing to remember, all of the sub 11K graphic cards do not have more than 1GB of VRAM.

Actually quality of graphic card = amount of VRAM present is a common misconception which we can see almost everywhere. So no worries, you will learn everything with time.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

*@OP-I will suggest for MSI R6950 2GB DDR5 Power Edition Twin Frozer III
*
Games like BF3 is taking more than 1GB of Vram.Its correct that 1GB is enough for now, but you don't know about the what future games will be like!!! I think it always better to buy something powerful  than the current standard, as you don't buy powerful graphics card everyday.Don't hesitate buy the 2GB version.



d6bmg said:


> No, VRAM will come to your rescue only when you are running multi-monitor setup specially with 3D. Otherwise, for all of the latest games, 1GB VRAM is enough.




*Not always correct *



d6bmg said:


> And another thing to remember, all of the sub 11K graphic cards do not have more than 1GB of VRAM.



So what you want to prove???
BTW. OP is buying card more than 11K mark.



d6bmg said:


> Actually quality of graphic card = amount of VRAM present is a common misconception which we can see almost everywhere. So no worries, *you will learn everything with time*.


So you mean to say that every graphics card that uses more than 1GB of Vram is not of good quality??
AMD HD7970 uses 3GB of Vram, so according to your theory its also bad quality.
I think you need to learn more than the OP. 

*Learning without thought is labor lost; thought without learning is perilous. *


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 10, 2012)

@d6bmg
Bro, if OP is planning to game at HD resolutions, shouldnt 2GB of VRAM be a sweet spot for him? I'm not very sure about this, so i'm asking.

If finding a 2GB version turns out to be a problem, then i agree that going with the 1GB version is the best option.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

*If and only if *his budget permits. He is on a tighr (i.e. 45-50K) budget.

@Ghonada: PM.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> *If and only if *his budget permits. He is on a tighr (i.e. 45-50K) budget.




Its true on a budget

Got mixed reviews now 1gb or 2gb 

After some searching the memory on the graphics card is one of the least important things i think depend's also on the processor ,motherboard etc Most of the games 1gb is more than enough it also depends on core clock speed 1gb or 2gb not much difference (google)

if i go for 2gb will it cause  other problems like support issues  in future (like my mob or processor wont support have to change it)


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 10, 2012)

Support issues wont be a problem. If your processor and motherboard can support it now, it can support the same graphics card in the future also. And AMD driver support is quite good, from what i have heard. Believe me, it wont be a problem.

Its always better to go for more VRAM only "IF YOU CAN AFFORD IT". If a couple of thousand rupees hurts your pocket, then go for the HD6950 1GB edition. Its one of the best performing cards out there for your budget.

Now you decide, bro. The choice is, was and always will be in your hands. We wont point a gun at your head and force you to buy anything. So cheers mate and let us know your final decision


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2012)

vipimg said:


> if i go for 2gb will it cause  other problems like support issues  in future (like my mob or processor wont support have to change it)



No. I suggested you to go with 2GB is budget permits. 
So, after all these conversations you should go with 2GB edition of 6950.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

i5 2500k
Z68 Asus Maximus Gene-Z(if u can spend 13400) 
G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600MHZ  8 gb ram
500gb hdd
Nvidia geforce gtx 560ti 448c 1gb graphic card Or HIS HD6950 1 Gb 
NZXT Gamma cabinet 
Seasonic S12D620W 80 plus bronze 



Maximus Gene Z is the best mobo option available under 15000 .. amazing for overclocking .. and aesthetically appealing


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ I think you mean Asus MAXIMUS Gene-Z. Rampage is the ROG mobo for the Intel Extreme Edition processors. ExtremeGamer has the Rampage III for his first generation i7. Rampage IV is for X79. Maximus Gene-Z is the micro-ATX ROG motherboard for Sandy Bridge series core i processors.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ Yea


----------



## vipimg (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok then 2gb it is no doubt about it 4sure

Were 2 buy which is the best (Also Company's)

Sapphire/MSI/Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 6950 2 GB GDDR5

                OR

MSI/Zotac/Asus GTX560Ti 2GB DDR5


GTX560Ti 2GB DDR5 has a bit more clock speed and DDR5 speed & less power usage

Between both of them which has a better updates & supports for future


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

vipimg said:


> Ok then 2gb it is no doubt about it 4sure
> 
> Were 2 buy which is the best (Also Company's)
> 
> ...


 *OPTION 1*
1) If you're planning to buy to 2GB version of HD6950.I will suggest either go with MSI or Sapphire.*www.msi.com/product/vga/R6950-Twin-Frozr-III-Power-Edition-OC.html
2)If you couldn't find the above suggested Graphics then next option will be  
*MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC*. Which is a overclocked version of nVidia 560Ti chip, its clocked at 880 MHz and Memory clocked at 4008Mhz.I have the same graphics card, only difference is i have the 1GB version with me.


P.S-Always higher core and memory speed doesn't mean that its powerful.In stock speed AMD HD6950 is more faster than nVdia GTX560Ti.But a overclocked nVidia GTX560Ti will give tough competition to AMD HD6950.

*OPTION 2*

If you're looking for 1GB version of AMD HD6950 or Nvidia GTX560Ti.
Then look no further and get *MSI GTX560Ti Hawk*.Its super clocked edition.The core speed is 950MHz and Memory clock runs at 4200Mhz.And another thing it has MSI Twin Frozer III cooler, its terrific cooler.You can even overclocked the Hawk to 1000Mhz core speed without any overheating problem. 

Check some review of MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk 

MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Review - Overclockers Club
MSI N560GTX Ti Hawk Video Card | MSI N560GTX Ti Hawk,GeForce GTX 560,Video Card,Benchmarks,Performance,Reviews,Steven Iglesias-Hearst,MSI N560GTX Ti Hawk Video Card Benchmark Performance Review by Steven Iglesias-Hearst
MSI GeForce GTX 560 Ti HAWK review
HARDOCP - Introduction - MSI N560GTX-Ti Hawk Video Card Review


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

if you cant get 2GB HD6950, get 1GB HD6950. reason -
Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti Super Overclock Graphics Card Review - Test System and Methodology
a 830MHz-850MHz HD6950 = 1000MHz GTX560Ti. 
and you *may* even unlock shaders to get HD6970 performance for no overclocking hassles.

but a 2GB HD6950 is worth the extra bucks. more VRAM benefits in AA. and from my experience heavy games are already touching 1GB VRAM wall!!


----------



## vipimg (Feb 10, 2012)

Wats the exact price of 

2GB HD6950 MSI 

2GB HD6950 Sapphire

MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II 2GD5/OC 1 & 2gb

MSI GTX560Ti Hawk 1gb

Wat about updates & supports


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

2GB MSI TFIII HD6950/Sapphire Dual Fan Dirt 3 Ed. will be around 16k. 

MSI GTX560Ti 2GB is 15.5k~. 1GB will be 14.5k~
Hawk = 15k~

both msi and sapphire have excellent service!


----------



## vipimg (Feb 10, 2012)

Dont see much price difference between them i thing i will go with the 2gb HD6950 

Were to buy them most of the site's out of stock some sites price is like 18.5k

The reason i asking is i didnt get the info on my spec over here at my place so if i get a second chance i will go online

*My Final spec*

Intel Core i5 2500

Intel DH67BL Motherboard

Corsair Value series 1333 MHz 4GB DDR3 X 2 (THX to Cilus)

Seagate Barracuda 500GB (ST500DM002)

Seasonic S12 II 620 Watt (THX to Ghonada)

NZXT SOURCE 210 ELITE(THX to Tarun)


All might not be available if not i have to go online

(If possible pls find the exact price 4 the above spec)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

^check theitwares.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

Sapphire Toxic HD6950 2GB is available at M.D Computers at Rs 17.6K

GRAPHIC CARDS - ::::::::::The Ultimate IT Solutions::::::::::

M.D Computers is the best shop here in Kolkata.For gamer of course.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

all i say is dont buy a reference card if u r thinking to overclock ... 
 my recommendation for u is to go for .. HD6950 Twin Frozr III way better then Sapphire ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

ghonada, thats hot one. better a msi twin frozr II/III or sapphire dual fan. what do you think?


----------



## Tenida (Feb 10, 2012)

^^I didn't know its hot card.
If Op can find msi twin frozr III or sapphire dual fan is good.Otherwise he can choose 2GB version of nVidia GTX560TI also.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

^yeah, right


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

@jaskanwar 
i dnt think a sapphire dual fan and a twin will have the same temps as far as i knw ... 
MSI has an all over better cooling design with twin frozr III ..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

^check this out -
Power, Heat, And Noise : The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up
*media.bestofmicro.com/Z/R/309735/original/image029.png

BTW toxic is great card, fastest 6950 but in Indian conditions especially summer it will be hot to overclock.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

^
MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition Review  Page 15 - Testing: Temperature - Overclockers Club


Inexpensive Hi-End: MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III 1 GD5 Power Edition/OC Graphics Card. Page 8 - X-bit labs

Yea true it majorly depends on ambient temps


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

^err..there is no sapphire dual fan cooler temp in those links.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

@jaskanwar 
did u read the second link it says The twin frozr III (power Edition)  comes very close to in fact almost is equal to the 6950 Toxic ...  n m pretty sure of the fact tht twin frozr iii is cooler then the Dual fan sapphire ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

^you mean performance?
yup, TFIII is at 850mhz while sapphire dual fan is 800mhz so definitely it will be a little better (until we manually oc)
i suggested sapphire because it has a dual bios switch which can unlock shaders(check link in my sig)

and about temps, 
you saw that image i posted? that PCIE is dual fan only.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

@jaskanwar 
ya i saw that temp chart u posted ...  but the results arent convincing :/ ....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

err..it just shows temps differ by 2C.


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

hmm.. but then its the Power Edition being compared to the dual fan sapphire not the simple Twin frozr III 6950  ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2012)

^Twin Frozr III = Power Edition.

ok, let me explain. msi has a twin frozr III cooler. it names gpus with that cooler like this -
6870, 560ti = hawk
6950, 570 = power edition
6970, 580 = lightning


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

what i meant was the temps u posted were of Power Edition OC not of the simple power edition so it would definitely result in a fall of 2C  or even more resulting in better temps then sapphire dual fan .
Btw 
u forgot 
Twin frozr II  
cyclone (cyclone cooler is not designed by msi its designed by a company called King Cooler ) 

jokes apart 6950 havin the dual bios is a good choice for the  topic creator as u  said tht one can unlock the stream processors


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 11, 2012)

^temps dont rise much unless you overvolt. Hardly 1-2c difference. And 3c is not a significant difference!!!

And i was talking of tf3 coolers!


----------



## vipimg (Feb 11, 2012)

Is AMD processors better than intel ? 

2 of my stores over here suggested that to change to AMD processors is it any good ?


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 11, 2012)

AMD is a good choice when you're working with a tight budget. But since you have a decent budget where you can actually fit in an intel processor, GO FOR IT!

Storekeepers will say all kinds of shizzle. If YOU want to buy something which you KNOW is good, make sure that God Himself cant change your mind! Go for the Intel config suggested. You wont regret it


----------



## vipimg (Feb 11, 2012)

Rest all is available over here will get the final spec on monday (They said the price will be below rs 30,000)

Now only problem is graphic card which i need might not be available wat they r saying dont know wat to do..............is online is the best way (price is high) or settle 4 the next best


----------



## Tenida (Feb 11, 2012)

^^Try SMCInternational.Their after-sales support is great.
Just mail them about your preferred  graphics card is available  there or not.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 11, 2012)

Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU is this enough for gaming  wats the difference between
Intel Core i5 2500


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 11, 2012)

Stock clock speed, thats it. And since they're non-K CPUs, they cant be overclocked. So you're pretty much stuck with whatever clock speeds you get to begin with


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 11, 2012)

Well If you use in applications (like animation,Photoshop),you need more cores( I have noticed a large diffenerce between 2500k and fx6100) ,But in gaming,you may use amd.
I still recommend AMD as i have 2 Amd machines at home (one fx6100 and another 8120) and i am quite happy with its performance rather than the core i5 which is at the animation centre.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 12, 2012)

I am going for intel 

Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU & Intel Core i5 2500 

I am not going to clock so Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU is it enough for gaming with my current spec or i have to make changes


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 12, 2012)

^ In sort buy i5-2400 + Intel DH67-CL.
Add a good graphics card >6850.


----------



## Tenida (Feb 12, 2012)

vipimg said:


> I am going for intel
> 
> Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU & Intel Core i5 2500
> 
> I am not going to clock so Intel Core i5 Sandy Bridge 2400 CPU is it enough for gaming with my current spec or i have to make changes



Yes.Its better to go with Intel i5 2400 because there is not much difference between two in performance segment .But the price diff.  is huge around Rs *1950/-*. So Intel Core i5 2400 is more Value for money.
Intel Core i5 2400: Rs 11200/-
Intel Core i5 2500: Rs 13150/-

*Feature Difference between 2400 & 2500*
*i.imgur.com/WghOE.jpg
*
Performance Difference*
*i.imgur.com/AC34s.jpg


----------



## Souro_Ray (Feb 13, 2012)

Great comparison, Tenida!

And you have a good piece of advice from d6bmg as well. Now you just have to decide your choice of graphics cards


----------



## vipimg (Feb 13, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Yes.Its better to go with Intel i5 2400 because there is not much difference between two in performance segment .But the price diff.  is huge around Rs *1950/-*. So Intel Core i5 2400 is more Value for money.
> Intel Core i5 2400: Rs 11200/-
> Intel Core i5 2500: Rs 13150/-
> 
> ...




TX for the info 







d6bmg said:


> ^ In sort buy i5-2400 + Intel DH67-CL.
> Add a good graphics card >6850.





Graphic card is 2gb hd 6950 (if i get the right company)


So i5-2400 + Intel DH67-CL + 2gb HD6950 

{Intel Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.4GHz Turbo Boost)
"i5-2400 Sandy Bridge"  or i5-2400 Is there any difference or r they same}


This is a different motherboard right ?

Does it support front usb 3.0 for the case ? 

(How do we know that the MOB has front usb support -Just asking)


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 13, 2012)

vipimg said:


> So i5-2400 + Intel DH67-CL + 2gb HD6950
> 
> *{Intel Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.4GHz Turbo Boost)
> "i5-2400 Sandy Bridge"  or i5-2400 Is there any difference or r they same}*



Yes...they are the same thing. 




vipimg said:


> This is a different motherboard right ?
> 
> Does it support front usb 3.0 for the case ?
> 
> (How do we know that the MOB has front usb support -Just asking)



Yes, that is a different motherboard. Its an excellent motherboard if you are not going to overclock. But sadly, it doesnt support Front USB 3.0, only USB 2.0.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 13, 2012)

So if no front usb 3.0 so i have to change the case also 

So tell me a good looking case that Supports my spec and lots of fan's options so it dosent heat up


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ have a look at corsair 400R as i have said before. 6950/560TI are very heavy graphic cards, so take a bigger case which will give the components enough room to breathe and you more space to work on when needed. 

Secondly, NZXT cabinets are rarely available in Nehru Place or Delhi. So you only have the options of "Coolermaster, Corsair, Antec and Thermaltake". 
Give a call to the guy whose details i gave you, i am sure he will help you.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 13, 2012)

Corsair 400R way over my budget( for  a case i mean) 

There must be normal good looking cases out there but dont have the time to search 

the other all is done by 1 trusted shop over here 

Intel Core i5-2400 Sandy Bridge 3.1GHz (3.4GHz Turbo Boost)
Intel DH67-CL 
Corsair Value series 1333 MHz 4GB DDR3 X 2 
500GB HDD
Seasonic S12 II 620 Watt
Wireless keyboard & mouse with media keys 
24x DVD writer
UPS

NZXT SOURCE 210 ELITE they have but now because of no usb 3.0 support i need to change the case.......

These r the only guys  who called me & said they have every thing on my list (Others No News at all)

I told them about the 2gb  HD6950 they said they can order it if i want 

So only case is the only problem now if i am going for that price range need a good design And no front  usb 3.0 support


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 13, 2012)

Front USB 3.0 ports will work at USB 2.0 speeds with the said motherboard. So you dont actually need to change the Case IF its available.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 13, 2012)

NZXT SOURCE 210 ELITE is ok 2 buy ?


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 13, 2012)

depends on the price...if its under 3k and in your budget and available, go for it.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 13, 2012)

If its not which should i go for under 3k with the space for bigger gpu


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 13, 2012)

go for some Cooler Master Cabinet like Elite 430.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 13, 2012)

OK then that's done 

Now 

Going for 2gb HD 6950 graphic card

Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 2GB

Sapphire Radeon 6950 DiRT 3 Edition

XFX Radeon HD 6950 2GB

Sapphire Toxic HD6950 

MSI/Powercolor AMD Radeon HD 6950 2 GB GDDR5 

Many other company's  

I need the top & the 2nd best graphic card only on 2gb HD 6950 nothing else


----------



## Tenida (Feb 13, 2012)

vipimg said:


> OK then that's done
> 
> Now
> 
> ...



First look for
Msi R6950 2GB TWIN FROZER III/OC POWER EDITION.
2nd preference will be
SAPPHIRE HD6950 2GB DIRT3 DUAL-FAN EDITION


----------



## vipimg (Feb 13, 2012)

Those 2 no luck(Have checked before) other one's ......?


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2012)

Powercolor. But load temps will be comparatively higher.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok if HD6950 2GB is not going to work out wat about Nvidia geforce any 2gb out there if there (Also company)

The best & second best.....


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you tried Golchha IT? Here's the link:-

Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## vipimg (Feb 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Have you tried Golchha IT? Here's the link:-
> 
> Go Gaming! | GolchhaIT.com





Its the best site ever THX


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

You are welcome. Do keep us informed if your purchase is successful.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 14, 2012)

No luck over there 2 

Their Answer MSI NOT AVAILABLE / MSI R6970 LIGHTING 1GB RS 22000


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Bad. BTW, I guess its 6970 2GB.


----------



## vipimg (Feb 14, 2012)

Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 6950 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card is this a good 1


----------



## harryneopotter (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah...its a good option if any other is not available !


----------



## vipimg (Feb 14, 2012)

wat about Nvidia geforce any 2gb any good 1 out there


----------

